# autocruise Valentine



## mossystone (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, We are new to motorhoming and new to this site. we are in the process of purchasing a 2004 valentine which comes with a fat folder of instruction for the fittings but no Autocruise handbook. Can any one help. I have tried Swift and searched with google without success. 
Also on looking round the van could not find the toilet compartment light switch. Suggestions on where it might be rather than how to do it in the dark would be most welcome.

Also new to posting on forum so hope this gets through

Regards


----------

